# OUTRAGEOUS Price Increase!



## raze599

Well, my car insurance is due for renewal in the middle of December. I am currently on an Endsleigh policy and even though they weren't cheap to begin with they were significantly cheaper than the rest so I went with them.

When I got my car I was 19 so I went with the 6 month student accelerator policy for around £1000, then after that ended I went for their standard 1 year policy for around £1300, therefore obtaining a 2 year no claims bonus in 18 months.

However today my renewal email came and they quote £1800!

This is infuriating, how can they even think of charging £500 more than before?! 

I tried to call them earlier but they said they were very busy and would call me back before 9. If they don't call back by 7 I'm calling them back myself and getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## Kimo

A renewal always goes up lol

Shop around and you'll find it much cheaper, You'd be stupid to automatically accept a renewal notice


----------



## Kerr

They all do the same thing.

Use the price comparison sites to get prices, then either pick one of them, or ask your current insurer to match the price. 

The renewal will likely be an automatic renewal. Make sure to give notice that you don't want to go ahead with it.


----------



## raze599

In this case I might be screwed

Other websites are giving the same price for some reason or even more expensive. The only cheaper ones are those black box ones but not by much. What is going on here?? How has my car insurance gone up by so much?


----------



## Kimo

My first year was mega but after the 1st year I never paid over £1k 

Maybe it's your area? What car you in?


----------



## raze599

I have a 56 plate VW Golf 1.9 TDi and I live in the B9 postcode of Birmingham

Edit: after much research, it seems that I have no choice but to go for this deal. The next cheapest I found was £1825 and that didn't have RAC cover.


----------



## PugIain

Wow, nearly 2k to insure a Golf. I'm only 35, to insure my 2011 508 GT is just over £300, and I live in Grimsby. The English Bronx 
I always ring and ask for discount at every renewal.
You don't have to accept the renewal price. The threat of leaving often works.


----------



## Clancy

What websites are you using to get quotes ? I find that comparison sites take the mic sometimes. Pick the few cheapest sites and get a direct quote from them they are usually cheaper then, always found that with admiral etc 

Just renewed one of my cars and I'm now insured with Debenhams, didn't even know they did insurance but where very competitive 

Post code is probably the killer, I've never paid anywhere near that sort of money.

Have you also checked trying different named drivers ? Some insurers do not come up on comparison sites if you add more than 1 named driver. I also used to put my mum on my policies but turned out it was far cheaper to insure it alone or just with the Mrs on it


----------



## Sicskate

Ring them up, tell them you've had a price of £xxx from xxxxx and that unless they beat it you'll be forced to leave. 

Also, give Adrian flux a call, they have always been good to me


----------



## Kimo

Sicskate said:


> Ring them up, tell them you've had a price of £xxx from xxxxx and that unless they beat it you'll be forced to leave.
> 
> Also, give Adrian flux a call, they have always been good to me


Same

I pay £400 fully comp, all mods declared and replaced like for like with set value on car too

Epic


----------



## Clancy

Oh yeah another tip if the cars modified, if you put modifications in on a comparison site lots of insurers don't come up anymore 

For instance admiral will no longer come up. However if you go on admirals website and put in modifications it's completely fine and the price didn't even go up for me with a number of mods. It's something with the comparison sites, they are basically crap


----------



## nbray67

Insurance tax increased recently which added to the increases in insurances but £500 on top is a bit steep!


----------



## raze599

I thought Adrian Flux were for modified high end cars only, but having looked at their website they seem like a promising option. I'll give them a call tomorrow, thanks!

It seems to be my age though. I tried lots of different options on the websites. Changing my age, address, additional drivers, the car and everything. All of them made nearly no difference except age. I added ten years and the price went down to like £500-600. Its strange though how insurance was cheaper when I was 19 than now when I am 20.


----------



## Kimo

Clancy said:


> Oh yeah another tip if the cars modified, if you put modifications in on a comparison site lots of insurers don't come up anymore
> 
> For instance admiral will no longer come up. However if you go on admirals website and put in modifications it's completely fine and the price didn't even go up for me with a number of mods. It's something with the comparison sites, they are basically crap


Admiral are stupid

They'll insure my mate with a madly modified r34 gtr but refused to quote me because my car has a fmic rather than side mount

Madness


----------



## Clancy

Kimo said:


> Admiral are stupid
> 
> They'll insure my mate with a madly modified r34 gtr but refused to quote me because my car has a fmic rather than side mount
> 
> Madness


:lol: that's ridiculous

insurance is a joke full stop


----------



## Kimo

Clancy said:


> :lol: that's ridiculous
> 
> insurance is a joke full stop


Yup

Not sure how it affects the car but yea

Another insurance company asked me which part of the suspension the fmic was attached to, none I hope :lol:


----------



## Clancy

Yeah exaclty it Wouldn't make a blind bit of difference, could put it where you like in theory. They get some insane ideas about what they need to know 

Lmao, now that is dumb. Did you ask them to think through what they just asked you ? My mate had a very painful conversation trying to declare air suspension, as soon as he said airbags the confusion level went through the roof


----------



## Kimo

Lmao

Only ones worth speaking to when it comes to mods are The specialists. Even most of them wouldn't insure me. I have 5 years no claims, a subtly modified car that's not exactly fast and they don't wanna know


----------



## Brian1612

My insurance has went down every year with admiral since I started driving 6 years ago. Despite faster cars. 55bhp polo to begin with, 77 bhp punto, 135 bhp turbo punto, 180 bhp punto and now 180 bhp 500. Your getting shafted basically. 

At 19 my first year was 1.1k and after that well under 1k. I am now at £380 for a year with my Abarth.

Admiral for me and always has been. Happy to cover mods and only incur small increases for anything performance related.


----------



## Shiny

Kimo said:


> Admiral are stupid
> 
> They'll insure my mate with a madly modified r34 gtr but refused to quote me because my car has a fmic rather than side mount
> 
> Madness


Admiral insure my Civic and I have my lad as an additional driver and they quoted a great rate.

I wanted to add the Accord Type R as it would have been dirt cheap on a multicar policy with them. They had no problem with any of the mods (including a £1200 full exhaust system/decat) other than a lightened fly wheel (this was listed as a modification carried out on "race cars" so unaccpetable) and also, ready for this... a throttle body coolant bypass mod.

For those that don't know, the throttle body has a pipe from the coolant that warms up the throttle body to stop it freezing in extreme lows temps (or something like that). In theory this also warms the intake air so could affect performance. The bypass is simple free two minute job of joining a couple of pipes together. Admiral didn't like this though! :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Shiny said:


> Admiral insure my Civic and I have my lad as an additional driver and they quoted a great rate.
> 
> I wanted to add the Accord Type R as it would have been dirt cheap on a multicar policy with them. They had no problem with any of the mods (including a £1200 full exhaust system/decat) other than a lightened fly wheel (this was listed as a modification carried out on "race cars" so unaccpetable) and also, ready for this... a throttle body coolant bypass mod.
> 
> For those that don't know, the throttle body has a pipe from the coolant that warms up the throttle body to stop it freezing in extreme lows temps (or something like that). In theory this also warms the intake air so could affect performance. The bypass is simple free two minute job of joining a couple of pipes together. Admiral didn't like this though! :lol:


Lol wtf

It's stupid ain't it :lol:


----------



## Natalie

Have you got an older, more "sensible" person added as a named driver? Adding my Mum to my policy when I was younger used to bring it down a bit.


----------



## raze599

Natalie said:


> Have you got an older, more "sensible" person added as a named driver? Adding my Mum to my policy when I was younger used to bring it down a bit.


Yes I've got both my parents added as drivers. Doesnt make too much difference though in my price.

I called Adrian Flux this morning, I was quite optimistic but they said they had no insurers covering my area.

£1800 it is.


----------



## matt-rudd

I'm with elephant for the second year, they removed my mum and it reduced my insurance from £800 down to £710 with my dad still on it which is good for a 21 year old with 3 years NCB on a gtc vxr, price is still going down


----------



## Clancy

It must be your postcode that's the killer then mate unfortunately, those prices are crazy. That paying in full or total of monthly payments ?


----------



## Natalie

raze599 said:


> Yes I've got both my parents added as drivers. Doesnt make too much difference though in my price.
> 
> I called Adrian Flux this morning, I was quite optimistic but they said they had no insurers covering my area.
> 
> £1800 it is.


Hmmm it's a long time since I had to do that but try removing one of them? I seem to remember mine was more when I added 3 drivers (dunno why maybe they think more people driving, more risk?)

Don't know if this is any help?
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/car-insurance/young-drivers


----------



## IamDave

Although it's a pain in the back side I get quotes from comparison sites, go on to a select few individual insurers sites and sometimes ring some up for a quote I then go back to my current insurer (Aviva) and tell them the cheapest quote I got and they have, for the past 3 years either matched or bettered it. On one occasion they couldn't beat it but I got some vouchers which actually made up the gap.


----------



## Bero

Just when you expect prices to start coming down and this happens!

Elephant was always the best when I was younger (used them for 15years straight) and not on comparison sites, Direct Line is also not on comparison sites and very close to the cheapest I got this year.


Insurance is one of the few benefits of getting older ..... 480bhp, 31yr old and £280 per year :lol:


----------



## raze599

Clancy said:


> It must be your postcode that's the killer then mate unfortunately, those prices are crazy. That paying in full or total of monthly payments ?


This is paying in full. Installments takes the total to over 2k.

The only company where removing additional drivers made a difference was direct line, but even their cheapest was about £50 more expensive.


----------



## Clancy

If I read correctly your a student and your address is in Birmingham? Is that your student address or your parents address etc ? The address has to be the issue with it mate, also did you get hold of endsleigh to ask what's going on ? 

Also, the breakdown cover included in most policies Is a complete and utter waste of time if you read what It covers, so read it before your ever let that decide a deal


----------



## raze599

This address is my home address, I go to a local university.

I did call endsleigh, they didn't know exactly why this happened and they even tried calculating it again.


----------



## Clancy

Ah that's a shame, was going to suggest using another address if viable but never mind 

Tried Debenhams ? Where the cheapest for me for one of my cars 

Not sure what else to suggest apart from trying all the non comparison site people one at a time. Also look on car dedicated forums in the insurance sections, for instance on a golf gti forum i think it is there is a sponsor who does discounts for members etc


----------



## Guest

Be careful with Endsleigh! If you pay monthly their interest rate is massive!


----------



## raze599

I went on one of the other forums I use occasionally, UK-MKIV's and I found recommendations for a company called Brentacre. I've sent my details to them and hopefully they should get back to me tomorrow.

I always pay the whole lot upfront by the way lol I try to keep away from any form of interest as much as possible.


----------



## MDC250

Try the broker Chris Knott, mention you are a member of a car club/forum and you should get discount. Consistently been able to keep my premium down and considerably cheaper than insuring direct with the insurer who writes the policy LV/Highway.

Good luck


----------



## Loudandproud205

And I got ****ty when mine was nearly £250.

I was one of those burned by Flux direct and I don't mind telling the world. 

As for advice well you own your home have 3 kids and are an outstanding member of society volunteering for your local soup kitchen


----------



## raze599

MDC250 said:


> Try the broker Chris Knott, mention you are a member of a car club/forum and you should get discount. Consistently been able to keep my premium down and considerably cheaper than insuring direct with the insurer who writes the policy LV/Highway.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks, I'll try them too :thumb:


----------



## No04BLE

You could try a broker called Pace Ward really helpful. I got quoted £1200 for my evo they got it down to half the price with all modifications declared. Will see if I can find there phone number.


----------



## Scooby0775

Always get a renewal higher than the previous year l go on line with same company and comes out cheaper phone them and oner the on line quote 
They say the quote is discounted for new customers 
Nothing like looking after loyal ones then!
Currently just over £200 for my STI


----------



## Kimo

Brentacre and Chris knott both quoted me over £1k lolllll

Pretty sure they both only do over 21s too


----------



## raze599

Brentacre said they can't insure standard cars in my area.

A pattern is starting to appear here lol it seems these specialist brokers like Brentacre and Adrian Flux just don't insure my area. I'll keep looking but it seems I'll have to go with Endsleigh.


----------



## Olly13

I had a renewal which went up as usual, I forgot to do it and tried to renew a day after it lapsed, they said we will have to quote for a new policy and it cheaper than the renewal by a long way. 
When I asked why, it was because it was a new policy and it was introductory discount! so it would be a bit of a hassle to have no car to use and park it off the road on private land for a day but could save a chunk of money.


----------



## Clancy

Don't need to leave it off road for a day they can do a new policy straight away 

Sounds like your 2 cheapest options are to get a motorbike or move lol


----------



## Guest

How are peoples' insurance quotes going this year?

Just got my renewal quote from Adrian Flux and disappointed to see it's 14% higher than last year. Only change in circumstances is another year's no claim bonus.

Previous 2 years the renewal was less than the year before, but now it looks like I'm forced to go down the whole price comparison crud again.

Why do they do this to us?


----------



## Shug

Mine was higher this year, but a 2 grand claim against me would have done that! Went from 260 to 310 for my manta. Not enough room on the documents to list all the modifications. Had to clarify with them they had them all!


----------



## nick_mcuk

PugIain said:


> Wow, nearly 2k to insure a Golf. I'm only 35, to insure my 2011 508 GT is just over £300, and I live in Grimsby. The English Bronx
> I always ring and ask for discount at every renewal.
> You don't have to accept the renewal price. The threat of leaving often works.


I am 40 this year the 205 was £129 on an agreed policy, 208GTI is £300 odd and they Jeep is about that too.

BTW all off those policys have my 30 year old wife

The 205's replacement is coming in at £179 with an agreed value too!


----------



## Bero

Mine went up a little last year. Still very reasonable and surprised how cheap it was to be honest!


----------



## Natalie

Think mine will go up by about £150 in total on a multicar policy, but I've gone from a 16 year old car to a new one so I won't moan too much.


----------



## Shiny

Don't forget that all insurance has gone up 3.5% purely as a result of the government's hike in insurance premium tax from 6% to 9.5% in November last year. This is due to go up another 0.5% in October when the government will put it up to 10% tax.


----------



## Guest

I did put the numbers into a price comparison site and (apart from one which didn't have good reviews) the cheapest were within £20 of the renewal quote. If I'd looked into the details, I'm sure these quotes wouldn't have included 3rd party cover for driving any other car, which I currently have.

Adrian Flux were also listed and their new business (?) quote was £80 more expensive than the renewal offer so I think I'll probably renew after all.


----------



## The_Bouncer

It's your postode 

There are many factors involved in how much a car insurance quote costs, one of them being where you live. Different areas are rated differently by insurance companies, largely this is based on the crime levels in the area, so someone living in an area with low crime is likely to get a cheaper car insurance quote than someone living in an area where crime is regularly happening.

Below is a list of areas and how car insurance companies rate post code areas across the UK (please note this is accurate as far as we know but there could be slight differences). Information provided by Motor Insurance Database

They are listed on a scale A-F.
A = Good Post code/Low Risk
F = Bad Post code/High Risk
* = Motorbikes need to be locked in a secure garage
Refer = You need to speak to the car insurance company


AB Aberdeen
10-16, 21-25, 30-39, 41-45, 51-56 . . A
AL St Albans
1, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
2-3, 8-10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
4-6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
B Birmingham
1-21 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
23-26, 36, 70 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
27, 29, 31-35, 37-38, 42-44, 66-69, 71. . . . . D *
28, 30, 40, 46-47, 62-63, 72-77, 79 . . C
45, 48-50, 60, 64, 65, 78, 90-98 . . . . B
61, 80 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
BA Bath
1-2, 5, 6, 8, 11-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
3, 7, 9-10, 15-16, 20-22 . . . . . . . . . A
4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
BB Blackburn
1, 4-5, 8, 10, 12, 18 . . . . . . . . . D *
2-3, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. E *
6, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . B
BD Bradford
1, 3, 4, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
2, 9, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
5, 11, 15, 19, 21 . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
6, 8, 12-14, 16-18, 20, 22 . . . . . . E *
23-24 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
BH Bournemouth
1-5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
6-7, 11, 13, 15, 17-18, 25 . . . . . . . .B
8-10, 12, 14, 16, 19-24, 31 . . . . . . A
BL Bolton
0-2, 6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
3-5, 7-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
BN Brighton
1-3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
5-8, 13-14, 17, 24, 27, 41-42, 44-45 . A
9-12, 15-16, 18, 21-23, 25-26, 43 . . B
20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
BR Bromley
1, 3-5, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
6, 8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
BS Bristol
1, 3, 5, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
4, 6-7, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
8-9, 13-16, 23, 30, 32, 34-35 . . . . . C
20, 22, 24-25, 29, 31, 39, 40-41 . . . .B
21, 26-28, 36-37, 48-49 . . . . . . . . A
CA Carlisle
1-3, 5, 7, 13, 18-21, 23-24, 26-27 . . .B
4, 6, 8-12, 15-17, 22, 25 . . . . . . . . A
14, 28 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
CB Cambridge
1, 5, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
2-4, 6-8, 10-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
CF Cardiff
3, 15, 42, 61-62, 71-72 . . . . . . . . E *
5, 10-11, 14, 23-24, 63-64 . . . . . . F *
31-41, 43-48, 81-83 . . . . . . . . . . D *
CH Chester
1, 64-66 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. C
2-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
41-42, 44 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
43, 45-46 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
47-49, 60-63 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
CM Chelmsford
0, 2, 4, 8-9, 11-12, 17 . . . . . . . . . . B
1, 3, 6-7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
5, 13-14, 16, 20-24 . . . . . . . . . . . . C
15, 18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
19 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
CO Colchester
1 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
2-3, 5, 8, 10, 15-16 . . . . . . . . . . . A
4, 6-7, 9, 11-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
CR Croydon
0, 4, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
2, 8-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
3, 5-6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
CT Canterbury
1-2, 4, 6, 8-12, 16-17, 19-20 . . . . . . C
3, 5, 7, 14, 18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
13, 15, 21 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
CV Coventry
1-3, 6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
4-5, 7, 11-12 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
8-10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
13, 21-23, 31-34, 47 . . . . . . . . . . B
35-37 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
CW Crewe
1, 3, 5, 7, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
2, 4, 6, 8, 10-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
12 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
DA Dartford
1, 5, 7, 9, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
2-3, 6, 11-13 . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . D *
4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
8, 14-18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ... . . F *
DD Dundee
1-3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D*
4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
5-10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
DE Derby
1, 3, 22, 55 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
4, 12, 14-15, 45 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
5-7, 11, 13, 56, 65, 72-75 . . . . . . . B
21, 23-24 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
DG Dumfries
1-2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
3-14, 16 . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
DH Durham
1-3, 8 . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
6-7, 9 . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
DL Darlington
1, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
2-5, 14, 16-17. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
6-13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
DN Doncaster
1, 4-5, 11-12 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
2-3, 6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
7-9, 16-17, 19-20, 37-39 . . . .. . . . . B
10, 14, 18, 21-22 . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
15, 31, 33-34, 36, 40-41 . . . . . . . . C
32, 35 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
DT Dorchester
1-3, 5-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
DY Dudley
1-6, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. C
7, 14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
8, 10-13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
E London E
1-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
10-15, 17 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
EC London EC
1-4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
EH Edinburgh
43-46 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
26-27, 38-42, 55 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
23, 28-37, 47, 49, 51-54 . . . . . . . . . C
11-13, 15-22, 24-25, 48 . . . . . . . . D*
1-10, 14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
EN Enfield
1, 5-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
2-4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
10-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
EX Exeter
1-5, 8, 20, 34 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
6-7, 9-19, 21-24, 31-33, 35-39 . . . . A
FK Falkirk
1-5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
6-10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . B
11-21 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
FY Blackpool
1, 4, 8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
2, 6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
3, 5, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
G Glasgow
1-5, 11, 13-15, 20-23, 31-34, 40-42, 51, 53 . . Refer
12, 43-46, 66, 69, 71-78, 81 . . . . . E *
60-62, 64, 67-68, 82 . . . . . . . . . . D *
52, 63, 83-84 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
65 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
GL Gloucester
1, 4-5, 7-11, 13, 15, 18-19, 51, 53-56 . . . .. A
2, 3, 6, 12, 14, 16-17, 20, 50, 52 . . . B
GU Guildford
1-3, 5-10, 13-17, 19-24, 27, 30-31 . . B
33-34, 46-47, 51 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
4, 11, 25, 29, 32, 35 . . . . . . . . . . . . C
12, 18, 26, 28 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
GY Guernsey
1-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
HA Harrow
0-2, 4, 7-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
3, 5-6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
HD Huddersfield
1, 6-9 . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
2-5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
HG Harrogate
1-2, 5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
3-4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
HP Hemel Hempstead
1-3, 6, 20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
4-5, 7, 10-14, 19, 21 . . . . . . . . . . . . C
9, 15-18, 22-23 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
27 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
HR Hereford
1, 3, 5-6, 8-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . A
2, 4, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
HS Outer Hebrides
1-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
HU Hull
1-6, 8-9, 13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
10-11, 14, 16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
12, 15, 17-20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
HX Halifax
1, 3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
2, 4-5, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
IG Ilford
1, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
2, 6-8 . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
3, 9-10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
4-5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
IM Isle of Man
1-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
IP Ipswich
1-3, 5-23, 26-33 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
4, 24-25 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. B
IV Inverness
1-28, 30-32, 36, 40-49, 51-56, 63 . . A
JE Jersey
1-4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
KA Kilmarnock
1-26 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
27-30 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
KT Kingston-upon-Thames
1, 3, 6, 17, 19 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
2, 4-5, 7-12 . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . D *
13-16, 18, 20-22 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
23-24 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
KW Kirkwall
1-3, 5-17 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
KY Kirkcaldy
1-16 . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
L Liverpool
1-21 . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
22 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . F *
23, 29, 34, 38, 40 . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
24-28, 30, 32-33, 35-36 . . . . . . . . E *
31, 37 . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . C
39 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . B
LA Lancaster
1,3-4, 14, 19, 22-23 . . . . . . . . . . . . B
2, 5-13, 15, 17-18, 20-21 . . . . . . . . A
16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
LD Llandrindod Wells
1-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
LE Leicester
1-2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
3-4, 6, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
7-9, 11-12, 17-18 . . . . . . . . . . . . B
13-16, 65, 67 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
LL Llandudno
11-13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
14, 29, 31, 33, 41 . . . . . . . . . . . . B
15-28, 30, 32, 34-40, 42-49, 51-78 . A
LN Lincoln
1, 5-6, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
2-4, 7-8, 10-13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
LS Leeds
1-13, 15-16, 19, 26-27 . . . . . . . . F *
14, 18, 28 . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . E *
17, 21-23 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
20, 25 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
24 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
29 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
LU Luton
1, 4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
2-3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
6-7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
M Manchester
1-9, 11-24, 40, 60 . . . . . . . . . Refer
25-29, 32, 34-35, 38, 43, 45-46 . . F *
30-31, 33, 41, 44 . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
ME Medway
1-2, 4-6, 8-13, 15-17 . . . . . . . . . . . C
3, 7, 14 . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . D *
18-20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
MK Milton Keynes
1-5, 7, 9-15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
8, 16-17, 19, 40-42 . . . . . . . . . . . C
18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
43-46 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
ML Motherwell
1-2, 6, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
3-4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
5, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . C
8, 10-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . B
12 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . A
N London N
1, 7, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
2, 4-6, 8, 10-11, 13, 15-17, 19, 22 . F *
3, 14, 21 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
12, 18, 20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
NE Newcastle-upon-Tyne
1, 4-6, 8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
2-3, 7, 12, 27-29, 32-33, 36-37, 39 . . . .F *
45 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . A
9-11, 15-17, 21, 30-31, 34, 38, 40-42, 63 . . . E *
13, 22-25, 35, 61-62, 64 . . . . . . . D *
18, 20, 26, 47 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
19, 43-44, 46, 48-49, 65-71 . . . . . . B
NG Nottingham
1-4, 6-8, 10-12, 16-18 . . . . .. . . . . C
5, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
9, 19-21, 25, 34 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
13-14, 22-24, 31-33 . . . . . . . . . . . . A
NN Northampton
1-5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
6, 9, 13-16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
7-8, 10-12, 29 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
17-18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
NP Newport
4, 16, 18, 26 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
7-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
10-11, 19-20, 44 . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
12-13, 22-24 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
15, 25 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
NR Norwich
1-2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
3-4, 6-8, 30-31 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
9-29, 32-35 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
NW London NW
1-2, 5-6, 8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
3, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
4, 9, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D*
OL Oldham
1-5, 7-9, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
6, 16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
10-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
OX Oxford
1, 4 . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
2-3, 6, 10, 16, 25-27, 33, 44 . . . . . . B
5, 7-9, 11-15, 17-18, 20, 28-29, 39, 49 . . . . A
PA Paisley
1, 3-4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
2, 5-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
9-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
12-15, 19 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
16-20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
21-49, 60-78 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
PE Peterborough
1-3, 5, 7, 20, 22 . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
4, 10, 13-14, 19, 25 . . . . . . . . . . . . B
6, 8-9, 11-12, 15-18, 21, 23-24, 26-38 . . . . A
PH Perth
1-2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
3-26, 30-44, 49-50 . . . . . . . . . . . A
PL Plymouth
1-3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
4-5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
6-7, 9, 20-21 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
8, 10-19, 22-35 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
PO Portsmouth
1, 3-6, 19 . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
2, 7-8, 12, 15, 17, 20-21, 30 . . . . . . B
9-11, 13-14, 16, 18, 22, 31-41 . . . . . A
PR Preston
1-2, 4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
5-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
RG Reading
1-2, 4, 21, 30-31, 42 . . . . . . . . . . . C
5-10, 12, 14, 17-20, 22, 28-29, 40-41, 45 . . . B
23-27 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
RH Redhill
1-2, 6-9, 14, 16-18 . . . . . . . . . . B
3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
4-5, 10, 12-13, 15, 19-20 . . . . . . . . A
11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
RM Romford
1, 6, 9-10, 12 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
2-5, 11, 17-18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
7-8, 13-16, 19-20 . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
S Sheffield
1-3, 5, 7-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
4, 9, 11, 13-14, 60-61 . . . . . . . . F *
6, 10, 12, 20, 35-36 . . . . . . . . . . E *
17, 21, 25-26, 63, 70-71 . . . . . . . D *
18, 32-33, 41, 43, 62, 64-66, 72-75, 80-81 . . .C
40, 42, 45 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .B
44 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .A
SA Swansea
1-2, 4, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
3, 5-6, 8-13, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
14, 16, 34, 40-41, 43-47, 68-69, 72 . B
17-20, 31-33, 35-39, 42, 48, 61-67, 70-71, 73 . A
SE London SE
1-2, 4-8, 10-11, 13-19, 21-28 . . . . F *
3, 9, 12, 20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
SG Stevenage
1, 3, 5, 10-12, 15-17, 19 . . . . . . . . . B
2, 4, 13-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
6-9, 18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
SK Stockport
1, 4, 14-16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
2-3, 5-6, 8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
7, 13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
9-12, 17, 22-23 . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
SL Slough
0-3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
4-6, 8-9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
SM Sutton
1, 5 . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
2-3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
4, 6 . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
SN Swindon
1-2, 6-10, 13, 25-26 . . . . . . . . . . . B
3-5, 11, 14-16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
12 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
SO Southampton
14-19 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
20, 24, 41-43, 50-53 . . . . . . . . . . . A
21-23, 30-32, 40, 45 . . . . . . . . . . B
SP Salisbury
1-8, 10-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
SR Sunderland
1-5, 8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
6-7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
SS Southend-on-Sea
0-1, 6, 8, 13, 16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
2-4, 7, 9, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
5, 12 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
14-15, 17 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
ST Stoke-on-Trent
1, 4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. D *
2-3, 5-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. C
9, 12-14, 16, 18-21 . . . . . . . . . . . A
10-11, 15, 17 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
SW London SW
1, 3-7, 10, 12-20 . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
2, 8-9, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
SY Shrewsbury
1-2, 4-12, 15-25 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
3, 13-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
TA Taunton
1-4, 6-23 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
5, 24 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
TD Galashiels
1-5, 7-10, 12-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
6, 11, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
TF Telford
1, 3, 7-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
2, 5-6, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
4 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
9, 11-13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . A
TN Tonbridge
1, 4-6, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 22-23, 29-31,
34-36, 39-40 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .B
2-3, 7-8, 10, 12, 19-20, 24-28, 32-33, 38 . . . A
13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .D *
15, 17, 21, 37 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .C
TQ Torquay
1-2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
3-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
TR Truro
1-10, 12-17, 19-27 . . . . . . . . . . . . A
11, 18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
TS Cleveland
1-2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
3-4, 6, 10, 20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
5, 7-8, 16-19, 24, 26-29 . . . . . . . E *
9, 14, 22 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
11-13, 15, 21, 23, 25 . . . . . . . . . . D *
TW Twickenham
1, 9, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
2-3, 6-8, 10, 13-14 . . . . . . . . . . . E *
4-5, 12, 15-18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
19-20 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
UB Southall
1-3, 9 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
4, 6, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
5, 7-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
W London W
1-2, 5-6, 8-9, 12, 14 . . . . . . . . . . F *
3-4, 7, 13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
10-11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Refer
WA Warrington
1, 4-8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
2 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
3, 9-12, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
13 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. E *
16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. A
WC London WC
1-2, 99 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
WD Watford
1-3, 17-19, 23-25 . . . . . . . . . . . . C
4-5 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
6-7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
WF Wakefield
1-2, 4, 7-10, 12, 16-17 . . . . . . . E *
3, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
5-6, 13-15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
WN Wigan
1-4, 7 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . F *
5-6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . E *
8 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
WR Worcester
1, 3, 12, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
2, 4-11, 13-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A
WS Walsall
1-6, 10 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
7, 12-13, 15 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . B
8-9, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . A
WV Wolverhampton
1-2, 12-14 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . D *
3-4, 6-8, 11 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
5, 9-10, 15-16 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
YO York
1, 7-8, 10-11, 16-17, 19, 23-24, 26 . B
30-32, 41-43, 51 . . . . . . . . . . . . . B
12-15, 21-22, 25, 60-62 . . . . . . . . . A
18 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . C
ZE Lerwick
1-3 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . A


----------



## wd40

Had an increase of £62 going from the BMW to the Merc so was not too bad for the remainder of this years policy. However I'll see what it is when renewal time comes in Dec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail

My gripe is that car insurance is defined by age sector, rather than individually, your at-risk group defines you as high risk, which although may be true is rather unfortunate. At 18 my sports car days were expensive possibly equal to perceived risk as today, you must be paying for a guy near here who seems to crash on a regular basis.

A. Do you have the option to increase the excess ?

You will soon be 21....

John Tht.


----------



## Mikej857

I had a weird one with the new car, I checked before I bought an ST that my insurance would cover it but ended up buying a newer ST in the end but was of the same value as the car I got the quote on, when I went to change it over it went from a simple £12 change over to a £98 whole new policy and had I not got full no claims bonus I'd be a years bonus down 

I honestly could not understand it they went from insuring the new car to then refusing to insure what is a newer car than I originally wanted


----------



## gingar-genome

I work in B6 and am very aware I commute through B9 the UK's worst area for dodgy insurance claims. Maybe enquire if a dashcam would reduce premium? Otherwise try increasing voluntary excess. Article is 2yrs old but it's still an issue with insures.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-Benefits-Street-means-drivers-pay-most.html

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------

